# Found a friend for Lillie



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

SO I have been searching for a friend for Lillie, our GP, so she will have someone to help her maintain the goats. He is a purebred GP also, been with goats and does well and about her age. I can't wait till Monday when we can bring him home!! The lady can't take care of him anymore due to her healthy and she doesn't have goats for him to guard so she is giving him to me, well letting me buy him


:leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! We wanna hear all about him.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Will have lots of pics monday when he comes home...he is 9 months old, very pretty Great Pyrenees. Does great with goats, not fond of chickens (although he is not here to guard chickens) I can't wait to bring him home and finally let Lillie have someone to help her out. We have a bit of land and lots of goats and just want to make sure she has help just in case! He is not fixed, but we will fix that!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful....... :thumb:


----------

